# Advice on ABRSM Aural Test



## chloebotts (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello! My son just finished Grade 1 ABRSM exam and wish to go straight to Grade 3. But he find the aural part is very difficult! Could you suggest some helpful aural training books/apps please? 

Thank you!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try the ABRSM web site. They have an i-pod based aural app - http://gb.abrsm.org/en/exam-support/practice-tools-and-applications/aural-trainer/. Their books are aimed at teachers. They also have downloadable mock aural tests - http://gb.abrsm.org/pt/exam-support/preparation-for-exams/mock-aural-tests/. ABRSM are quite clear that aural skills and sight reading should be part of every lesson.

Faber do a set of improve your aural grades - amazon links to Grade 2 and Grade 3.

Hope he did well in the exams. You should also contact his teacher to see what can be done to improve his aural skills in lessons.


----------



## halen (Dec 16, 2014)

My daughter is preparing for Grade 5 exam. She is using an app called AURALBOOK. It gives you live feedback like a music teacher was with you and is really easy to use. It helped her pass the Grade 2 exam with distinction!


----------

